# Recycling Soft Plastics



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok I don't know if its possible or not but Ive thought about getting some molds and melting my soft plastics and making new ones. Now i know they wouldn't be as good as store bought and colors would be messed up but I use frogs alot and find that color is not of great concern. Is it even possible to get them to melt together right or am I wasting my time thinking about it. Im not looking to start a business just want to recycle all the torn up soft plastics I have laying around. Any ideas??


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure this is the way I would do it, but it apparently can be done.

https://www.ehow.com/how_5652801_melt-worms-make-new-ones.html


----------



## angry Bob (Jul 6, 2010)

A buddy of mine swears by this product

https://www.menditglue.com/


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes most retail baits can be remelted, but tend to smoke a lot so good ventilation is a must, cut your plastics in small pieces and go slow when you start to remelt them. Good luck!


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that mend it looks amazing. I just ordered the small bottle to try it out. If it works it will save me hundreds of dollars in soft plastics. Also the other option of melting it down. I looked but I couldn't find any good frog molds. I assume its because plastics dealers dont want you to make your own.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 10, 2010)

Skip the mend stuff and just remelt them - I do it all the time and they come out great! Oh yeah, and you can always make a darker color - no way to lighten them but since I prefer dark greens, browns and black - who cares?


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I bought the mend-it and I have to say the stuff is amazing. I was skeptical so I bought the small bottle cost me like 5 or 6 bucks. I fixed about 30 frogs and senkos as soon as it came in the mail. Seriously fixed them. I even cut some senkos in half and mended them and now they are as strong as new. Im not sure whats involved with melting and remolding but put a couple drops of this on the rips in your softplastics and let them sit for awhile and they are just like new, stretchy and strong. This little bottle will last me the rest of the year and costing less than two bags of plastics you can't go wrong. Im just mad I hadn't found this stuff earlier. Seriously try it!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the glue from 3:16 Lure Company because of the way you apply it (comes in a nail polish bottle with a brush), but it's the same stuff as Mend-It. That stuff paid for itself with one Ribbit frog that I caught 25+ 4lb+ bass on. Eventually a pickerel took the feet off though :lol: 

Esquired, any word on my remelts?


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 11, 2010)

yea just repair your baits, if you wanna get into melting plastic i reccomend some safety and production pointers from myself, Captain or JD and who else does it, cause you can have some serious accidents, one is never mix water with melting plastic! You have to be carefull with this stuff and breathing it.


also you can make you a mold, copy what ya like, your ok with this unless you try to resale them, then you can ger some attention you won't want :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2010)

I often encourage BassAddict to add some water to his plastics - so far he has not listened :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Esquired, any word on my remelts?




I actually have a bunch done for you - I will send some this week and then keep you in a steady supply 

Want soem swim baits as well?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds good. And sure, I'll take some swimbaits. I'm sure the stripers and bass will like em.


----------



## sum-kina (Jul 14, 2010)

RECYCLING SOFT PLASTICS IS A GOOD WAY TO SAVE MONEY! BUT THEN AGAIN YOU CANT MELT THEM ALL DOWN TO MAKE NEW ONE... IF THERE A SALT BASSED PLASTIC ITS NOT POSSIBLE, IT GUMS UP WAY TO BAD. BUT IVE GOT A SOLUTION FOR YOU...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 14, 2010)

sum-kina said:


> IF THERE A SALT BASSED PLASTIC ITS NOT POSSIBLE, IT GUMS UP WAY TO BAD.



Not true

and get your keyboard fixed please


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 14, 2010)

sum-kina said:


> RECYCLING SOFT PLASTICS IS A GOOD WAY TO SAVE MONEY! BUT THEN AGAIN YOU CANT MELT THEM ALL DOWN TO MAKE NEW ONE... IF THERE A SALT BASSED PLASTIC ITS NOT POSSIBLE, IT GUMS UP WAY TO BAD. BUT IVE GOT A SOLUTION FOR YOU...




um ok. well I said I found the mendit stuff that works great.

Is it a secret solution that you didn't feel like posting?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2010)

Wonders if FML ever got his baits from the Captain????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Wonders if FML ever got his baits from the Captain????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Nope - I still have all teh stuff but really did not make any baits since last year


A 2 yr old and hot molten plastic do not mix - at least not without lots of screaming


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Wonders if FML ever got his baits from the Captain????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...




This is true but them lil fingers are great for demolding cooled baits, best yet is they will work for hours for a piece of bubble gum!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 16, 2010)

I forgot about those baits. A 2 year old is a decent excuse..for now :lol:


----------

